# Newest Molly photos



## Sharkbait (Aug 10, 2005)

Ahh, the little tot is still growing.  She's just about to start walking, in fact.  She stumps all around the house as long as someone's holding her hands.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 11, 2005)

_Ain't she sweet?_

They grow soooo fast!
She has very beautiful blue eyes!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 11, 2005)

What a cutie!  Ya know...  you're gonna have to put everthing "up high" now.


----------



## Alison (Aug 11, 2005)

What a sweetie! It's been a long time since I've seen pictures of her, she's grown a ton but still so beautiful


----------



## photo gal (Aug 11, 2005)

Awwwww how very sweet!!!!!  At that everything goes in the mouth stage I see!!  : )


----------



## Corry (Aug 11, 2005)

The expression on her face in the second one is just precious!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow John, youve got yourself some cute girls there! Kel looks like she is enjoying every minute of motherhood, Im so happy for you all!


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 11, 2005)

heh, can you guess what her favorite movie is?


----------



## terri (Aug 12, 2005)

> She stumps all around the house as long as someone's holding her hands.


 That's such a fun age. :heart: She looks healthy and happy. 

Thanks for posting these, it's been a while since we've seen her!

Kel looks beautiful, as always.


----------



## Corry (Aug 12, 2005)

With you as her Papa, we shouldn't be surprised that's her favorite movie!


----------

